# الجن فى المسيحية



## مسلم موحد (30 يونيو 2007)

ماهو تعريف الجن فى المسيحية؟ مما خلقت و هل هى مكلفه؟

يعنى ياريت أى معلومات متوفره  و شكرا
​


----------



## ارض الحويلة (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*

اخي الكريم :

لم يأت اي ذكر للفظ "الجن" في الكتاب المقدس .


----------



## مسلم موحد (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*



ارض الحويلة قال:


> اخي الكريم :
> 
> لم يأت اي ذكر للفظ "الجن" في الكتاب المقدس .



شكرا لردك لكن لفظ الجان و رد مرتين فى الكتاب و هذا سبب سؤالى لأنى سمعت كثير من المسيحيين يقولون مثل قولك.


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*

الجان كناية عن الشياطين 

و الاتصال بهم محرم ... 


و كما نقرأ كيف استعان الملك شاول باصحاب الجان و التوابع


----------



## ارض الحويلة (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*

هل ممكن ذكر ارقام الشاهدين ان سمحتم ؟؟


----------



## Ramzi (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*

لقد اخرج السيد المسيح الارواح الشريرة من عدة اشخاص ززز هل هذا الجن الذي تتحدث عنه ؟؟؟

واقتراحي لك .... استخدم انت عقلك !!!


----------



## ارض الحويلة (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*

الاخوة الاعزاء :

هل المقصود بالجن هو genie وهو كمارد الخانم والفانوس السحري ؟؟ام demon او devil او evil ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*

*موضوع مكرر*
*يرجى اتباع الرابط التالي:*
*الجان......فى الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## مسلم موحد (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*



Ramzi قال:


> لقد اخرج السيد المسيح الارواح الشريرة من عدة اشخاص ززز هل هذا الجن الذي تتحدث عنه ؟؟؟
> 
> واقتراحي لك .... استخدم انت عقلك !!!






ارض الحويلة قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء :
> 
> هل المقصود بالجن هو genie وهو كمارد الخانم والفانوس السحري ؟؟ام demon او devil او evil ؟؟؟؟؟





ارض الحويلة قال:


> هل ممكن ذكر ارقام الشاهدين ان سمحتم ؟؟



الزملاء الأعزاء 

أنا أقصد الجان المذكور فى فى اللاويين:

  لا تلتفتوا الى الجان ولا تطلبوا التوابع فتتنجّسوا بهم.انا الرب الهكم.  
Lv:19:31

و بالمناسبة انا لما قمت بالبحث فى الكتاب وجدت انهم اكثر من شاهدين. 
و شكرا على نصيحتك يا رمزى و برجاء قراءة كتابك اولا او على الاقل عمل بحث سريع فى برنامج الكتاب المقدس قبل بدء الهجوم على الآخرين.


----------



## مسلم موحد (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*



My Rock قال:


> *موضوع مكرر*
> *يرجى اتباع الرابط التالي:*
> *الجان......فى الكتاب المقدس *



هذه هى المشاركه المعنيه


> *
> جن الشيء ستره، وبه سمي الجن لاستنارهم واختفائهم عن الابصار.. وكانوا يعتقدون ان " الجان " روح تلبي دعوة صاحبه. والكلمة العربية هي ترجمة للكلمة العبرية " اوب " ومعناها " اجوف " او " اناء فارغ "، لانهم كانوا يظنون ان صوت الجان ياتي من بطن صاحب الجان، او بالنسبة " للصوت الاجوف " الذي كان يتكلم به وكانه خارج من باطن الارض ( إش 8 : 19، 29 : 4 ).
> 
> وكانت الاستعانة بالجان عادة شائعة بين الشعوب الوثنية، ولكن الناموس قد نهى عنها ( لا 19 : 31، 20 : 6 و 27، تث 18 : 11 ). وقد نفي الملك شاول ــ في اول عهده ــ اصحاب الجان والتوابع من الارض، ولكن في نهاية ايامه بعد ان تركه الرب، لجا إلي امراة صاحبة جان في عين دور ( 1 صم 28 : 3 و 7 و 8 و 9، أخ 10 : 13 ). وقد اقترف منسى نفس هذا الشر ( 2 مل 21 : 6، 2 أخ 33 : 6 )، ولكن الملك يوشيا اباد " السحرة والعرافين والترافيم والاصنام وجميع الرجاسات التي رئيت في ارض يهوذا وفى اورشليم " ( 2 مل 23 : 24 ). رغم ذلك يبدو ان هذا الشر ظل ـ إلي حد ما ــ يمارس في يهوذا إلي ايام السبي ( إش 8 : 19، 19 : 3 ). *



الموضوع ليس مكرر فالمشاركه التى وضعتها لا تعرف الجن  و لا ترد على اسئلتى الثلاثه.

فى انتظار الإجابه


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*



مسلم موحد قال:


> الزملاء الأعزاء
> 
> أنا أقصد الجان المذكور فى فى اللاويين:
> 
> ...


 
الكلمة العبرية المستخدم هي كما ذكر في الرابط الذي وضعته لك مسبقا, هي كلمة 
אוב " اوب " ومعناها " اجوف " او " اناء فارغ "، لانهم كانوا يظنون ان صوت الجان ياتي من بطن صاحب الجان، او بالنسبة " للصوت الاجوف " الذي كان يتكلم به وكانه خارج من باطن الارض ( إش 8 : 19، 29 : 4 ). 





> الموضوع ليس مكرر فالمشاركه التى وضعتها لا تعرف الجن و لا ترد على اسئلتى الثلاثه.


 
لا يوجد تعريف مباشر, لكن ذكرنا لك معنى الكلمة و كون الجن ارواح كانت الشعوب القديمة تستعين بها و هي عادة مرفوضة في الكتاب المقدس

اما مما خلقت و ما تكليفها, فلم يذكر بالكتاب المقدس

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم موحد (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*

شكرا ماى روك على الإجابه  كفيت ووفيت.

أنا اعتبر سؤالى تمت الإجابه عليه  لكن لو احد الزملاء المسيحيين له رأى آخر فليتفضل بطرحه.

​


----------



## ارض الحويلة (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الجن فى المسيحية*

تعليق صغير ارجو ان يكون في الموضوع )

في نسخة انجيل الملك جيمس King James Bible Version نجد ان الشواهد السابقة تذكر كلمة familiar spirits مكان الجان ؟؟؟؟
فهل الترجمة الحرفية لكلمة familiar spirits تعني الجان ام ان الذي قام بترجمة الانجيل للعربية وضعها؟؟
بالبحث في قاموس جوجول نجد انه يذكر معنى الكلمة  "علم النفوس " (؟؟؟؟؟عموماً انا لا اثق في جوجول)و قاموس ويبستر يذكر An attendant spirit, often taking animal form اي روح حاضرة غالباً ما تتخذ شكل حيوان ....
فهل هذا هو تعريف الجان ؟؟


----------

